# Eriosyce chilensis var. albiflora



## TimV (Apr 23, 2011)

Nothing spectacular about this plant, except that it's rare. I got it from seeds sent to me about 4 years ago from a South American friend, and today is the first time I've got a bloom. At least it's "pretty" although I'm partial to the weird stuff. 

The plant is very small, round and inconspicuous, and found on isolated mountains in Chile.


----------

